# Drop off of parcels for military personel who are serving overseas



## Lindy (13 Oct 2008)

I am trying to gain information about drop off points in Oshawa for parcels addressed to military personnel who are serving in Afghanistan.  My brother is presently doing his second tour in Afghanistan.  I was contacted by my mother about being able to drop off parcels at certain locations such as military unit HQ and bases.  I know of one in Oshawa on Simcoe St North, but I am not sure if I am able to drop off the parcel to them. Is there a way I can get information on this particular issue.  Thank you.

Lindy


----------



## Celticgirl (13 Oct 2008)

Hi Lindy,
Just google MFRC or Military Family Resource Centre for your area to find the nearest one. You can drop parcels off there and they will be shipped to Belleville, Ontario, and from there on to Afghanistan. It's all free, however there are size and weight restrictions on the parcels, so you may want to phone the MFRC beforehand to find out what the specifications are. The first time I brought a package there, it was too large and I had to repack it. 

Canada Post may reprise their offer of sending packages for free (and you can send slightly larger ones via CP) at Christmastime, but I haven't heard yet if they will. 

I don't have the Ontario address anymore, but I'm sure someone here does.


----------



## Celticgirl (13 Oct 2008)

I found a web resource with the address(es). Hope it is helpful. 

OP ATHENA - Kandahar, Afghanistan 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
OP ATHENA
PO BOX 5058 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

OP ATHENA - Kandahar, Afghanistan 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
Provincial Reconstruction Team
OP ATHENA
PO BOX 5005 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6 

OP ARCHER and ARGUS– Kabul, Afghanistan 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
KABUL 100 
PO BOX 5058 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

Camp Mirage: 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
Camp Mirage 
PO BOX 5113 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

OP BRONZE - Sarajevo, Bosnia-Herzegovina 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
CANADIAN CONTINGENT SARAJEVO 
PO BOX 5207 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6 

OP CALUMET - Sinai 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
CCMFO 
PO BOX 5237 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON  K8N 5W6  

OP PROTEUS
RANK INIT NAME 
UNIT/SECTION  
OP PROTEUS
PO BOX 5240 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON  K8N 5W6

OP JADE 
RANK INIT NAME 
UNIT/SECTION  
OP JADE
PO BOX 5239 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON  K8N 5W6

  

CFS Alert 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
CFS Alert 
PO BOX 5210 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

Sierra Leone 
NAME RANK INIT 
UNIT 
OP SCULPTURE 
PO BOX 5201 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON  K8N 5W6

OP CROCODILE
Authorized senders only.  All other mail will be returned to sender.

Personal mail: 
FIRST NAME/LAST NAME 
PO BOX 500 (KNSHA) 
STATION A 
OTTAWA ON K1N 8T7 
CANADA  

Official Mail: 
RANK NAME INITIALS OR TITLE 
OP CROCODILE 
CANADIAN EMBASSY KNSHA 
C/O DFAIT 
125 SUSSEX DRIVE 
OTTAWA ON K1A 0G2 

OP GLADIUS 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
OP GLADIUS 
PO BOX 5238 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON  K8N 5W6  

OP SATURN - SAFARI - Sudan 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
UNIT/SECTION 
OP SATURN - SAFARI 
PO BOX 5225 STN FORCES 
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6  

OP HAMLET – Port-au-Prince, Haïti
RANK/INITIALS/NAME
UNIT/SECTION 
OP HAMLET 
PO BOX 5250 STN FORCES
BELLEVILLE ON K8N 5W6

Canadian Ships 
RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
MESS #/SECTION 
NAME OF THE SHIP 
PO BOX 17000 STN FORCES 
VICTORIA BC  V9A 7N2  

RANK/INITIALS/NAME 
MESS #/SECTION 
NAME OF THE SHIP 
PO BOX 99000 STN FORCES 
HALIFAX NS  B3K 5X5


----------



## LuvsMud (13 Oct 2008)

I was on the phone with Canada Post the other day. The free shipping to troops overseas starts October 20th this year. You may want to call ahead to your local post office to make sure they are aware of this. The girl at the local Shopper's Drug mart outlet was completely clueless as to what I was talking about.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Oct 2008)

Take them to the local armouries and give them in at the Orderly Room. They'll take care of it from there. They'll send it out, year round, for free.


----------



## riggermade (13 Oct 2008)

Here is the rules from the DSC here in Petawawa:

Overseas Mail

To facilitate the sending of mail and parcels to deployed CF members, please consult the guidelines and standards that apply to postal services and the mission addresses.In addition, for your convenience, parcels and mail addressed to deployed CF members may be brought to any DSC or MFRC office.

Packaging

All packages must be securely packaged to avoid damage 
Canadian Forces Morale Mail is not insurable or traceable 
Liquid substance must be placed in a leak proof container - this container must then be placed in a strong outer container made of wood, metal or heavy cardboard with absorbent material between the two to avoid potential damage to other items 
A list of contents is required 
Prohibited Items

Some items are prohibited , and parcels will be returned to the sender if they contain the following items: (You can request more information from the DSC if you are uncertain as to the contents.)

Obscene or immoral items 
Compressed gas (aerosol, lighter, etc.) 
Corrosive solids or liquids (bleach, acids, ammonia, etc.) 
Flammable solids or liquids (lighter fuel, matches, etc.) 
Explosives 
Alcoholic beverages 
Tobacco 
Drugs and narcotics (including prescription medication) 
Perishable items (fruits, vegetables, meat, etc.) 
Liquids (unless they are wrapped according to Canada Post requirements) 
Battery-operated items and batteries 
Oxidants (hair dye, adhesives, etc 
Parcel Dimensions & Weight

The following are specific guidelines for this service. Over-size and over-weight parcels will not be accepted.

Measurement Metric Imperial 
Maximum Weight: 20 Kilograms  44.1 Pounds  
Maximum Length: 100 Centimetres  39.37 Inches  
Maximum Width: 100 Centimetres  39.37 Inches  
Maximum Height:  100 Centimetres  39.37 Inches  
Dimensions: 100 cm x 100 cm x 100 cm (L x W x H)  39.37" x 39.37" x 39.37" (L x W x H)  

List of Contents 

All parcels are subject to inspection by the host country Customs Officials. Therefore, a detailed list of contents need to be written on the bottom-left corner of all parcels.

Addressing Reference

Write the address on the front and back of the parcel 
Write the CF member’s service number, rank and name, and the deployment unit (Click here for current operations) 
Write the contents on the parcel 
Limit of one parcel per week 
Sign the parcel and write your telephone number on it 
Mail and parcels should be addressed in the following format:


----------



## Gunner98 (14 Oct 2008)

Not all armouries are accommodating unless they have soldiers who are currently deployed.  The Oshawa reserve unit's website is:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/ONTARIO_REGT/


----------



## Redeye (14 Oct 2008)

Take your package to the Armoury on Simcoe St. N. - (it's at Simcoe and Richmond, if you haven't actually seen it), when you go into the building the orderly room is to the left from the main door once you get to the parade square.  They should take it from you and get it sent off.

If not, send me a message through here, I live in Oshawa but could bring it up to my unit in Peterborough to be dispatched, we do it all the time.



			
				Lindy said:
			
		

> I am trying to gain information about drop off points in Oshawa for parcels addressed to military personnel who are serving in Afghanistan.  My brother is presently doing his second tour in Afghanistan.  I was contacted by my mother about being able to drop off parcels at certain locations such as military unit HQ and bases.  I know of one in Oshawa on Simcoe St North, but I am not sure if I am able to drop off the parcel to them. Is there a way I can get information on this particular issue.  Thank you.
> 
> Lindy


----------



## Chief Gunner (15 Oct 2008)

Here is a good place to start 

*DND Mail for deployed persons (Public site)*

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/community/Messageboard/guidelines_e.asp

*Canada Post Site for Armed Forces Mail*

http://www.canadapost.ca/tools/pg/manual/pgcanforce-e.asp


----------



## emmiee (17 Oct 2008)

I have a question: How do I send a package from outside Canada to a CF Member? 

Thanks for any assistance.

Emmiee


----------



## Redeye (17 Oct 2008)

Send it to the appropriate address out of those listed above. 



			
				emmiee said:
			
		

> I have a question: How do I send a package from outside Canada to a CF Member?
> 
> Thanks for any assistance.
> 
> Emmiee


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2008)

It's official - Canada Post is letting packages go for free from 20 Oct 08 to 16 Jan 09.

*Canada Post Will Continue Program of Free Delivery to Deployed Troops*
Canada Post news release, 20 Oct 08
News release link

OTTAWA, ONTARIO, Oct 20, 2008 (MARKET WIRE via COMTEX) -- Canada Post announced today it will continue providing free delivery of letters and parcels from family and friends to Canadian troops deployed in Afghanistan and elsewhere overseas.

Free parcel service for family and friends of deployed Canadian troops will be provided from October 20, 2008 to January 16, 2009. Last year Canada Post forwarded 11,000 parcels to our Canadian troops serving in Afghanistan and elsewhere overseas. Family and friends of deployed troops will also be able to continue sending lettermail free throughout 2009. At the end of this period, Canada Post and the Department of National Defence will jointly evaluate the program.

"Mail from home is extremely important to the men and women serving overseas in these trying times and we are pleased to continue supporting our troops and their families," said Moya Greene, president and Chief Executive Officer of Canada Post.

"As Minister responsible for Canada Post, I continue to support this initiative. I know how much our troops look forward to the messages they receive from their family and friends," said Lawrence Cannon, Minister of Transport, Infrastructure and Communities.

With capacity limitations on military aircraft carrying supplies and munitions to deployed forces, this offer is restricted to family and friends of the deployed service men and women serving overseas in war zones. That includes members of the Canadian Forces serving in Afghanistan, Bosnia-Herzegovina, Sinai and Jerusalem. Troops serving on any of the deployed Her Majesty's Canadian Ships are also included in the offer.

"I congratulate Canada Post for continuing to offer free mail service to family members and friends of troops deployed in combat zones," said the Honourable Peter MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency. "Our Government strongly supports our men and women in uniform, and we welcome this very positive initiative to help our troops overseas remain connected with their loved ones in Canada."

To ensure the proper customs declaration form and addressing information, the letters and parcels will need to be deposited at one of Canada Post's more than 6,600 full service retail outlets across the country (letters and packages dropped in regular street letter boxes will not qualify). They will then be forwarded to Canadian Forces Bases in Halifax, Nova Scotia, Victoria, British Columbia and Belleville, Ontario. Once delivered to the military bases, the Department of National Defence will take charge of the letters and parcels and ensure their delivery overseas. All mail must be addressed to a specific soldier, including rank and mission information.

Contacts:
Canada Post
Media Relations
613-734-8888
 www.canadapost.ca


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (21 Oct 2008)

I received a PM this morning and it looks like the answer from above posts is yes but could someone confirm this question for me?



> We have a nephew overseas, can we send a parcel via Brockville, Ontario facility?
> Regards;
> XXXXXX XXXXX


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Oct 2008)

CANFORGEN 190/08 CANOSCOM 016 08 151252Z OCT 08
CANADA POST - FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE 20 OCT 08-16 JAN 09
UNCLASSIFIED


REF: CANFORGEN 157/07 CANOSCOM 029 181133Z OCT 07 



CANADA POST WILL AGAIN BE PROVIDING FREE REGULAR PARCEL SERVICE FOR FAMILY AND FRIENDS OF DEPLOYED CF MEMBERS FROM 20 OCT 08 TO 16 JAN 09. PARCELS WILL BE DELIVERED FREE OF CHARGE FROM ANY CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET TO DESIGNATED CF BASES, WHERE THEY WILL BE FORWARDED THROUGH THE CF POSTAL SYSTEM TO CF MEMBERS OVERSEAS 


ADDITIONALLY, CANADA POST WILL ALSO CONTINUE PROVIDING FREE DELIVERY OF LETTERS TO DEPLOYED TROOPS THROUGH 2009. AT THE END OF THAT PERIOD, CANADA POST AND THE DEPARTMENT OF NATIONAL DEFENSE WILL JOINTLY EVALUATE THE PROGRAM 


DUE TO CARGO LIMITATIONS ON MILITARY FLIGHTS, THIS OFFER IS RESTRICTED TO THOSE OPERATIONS SERVED BY THE BELLEVILLE ONTARIO K8N 5W6 ADDRESS AND TO ANY DEPLOYED CDN SHIP 


ADDITIONAL MAILING GUIDELINES ARE AVAILABLE AT THE WRITE TO THE TROOPS LINK FOUND AT WWW.FORCES.GC.CA 


TO ENSURE THE PROPER CUSTOMS DECLARATION FORMS AND CORRECT ADDRESSING INFO, ALL LETTERS AND PARCELS MUST BE DEPOSITED AT A CANADA POST RETAIL OUTLET. MAIL DEPOSITED IN STREET LETTER BOXES WILL NOT BE DELIVERED


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Oct 2008)

I am really glad that Canada Post is doing this again.  
I found it faster to send the parcels through them rather than leaving it at the MFRC.  And it is great that others that aren't close to an MFRC can take advantage of it.  
Although, sometimes, I did have to correct some CP employees when they said I had to pay for postage.  It doesn't always get passed along to all their employees.


----------

